# Umbrellas VS Bimini Top



## dmgolub (Aug 27, 2012)

I am looking to get some shade for my 14' V-hull while fishing, but a Bimini top is too constricting, what with the aluminum poles, straps, etc. Thinking more along the lines of an umbrella, somehow attached to the back of my swivel seats. Anybody have a suggestion on this? Thank you.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Check out amazon and ebay for umbrella mounts and you'll have quite a few to pick through. Add on a 68" golf umbrella and you'll have it made in the shade.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Always thought these were kinda cool.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I sometimes bring my patio umbrella and throw it in a good sturdy rod holder, it's about as simple as it gets. I don't use it when I'm trolling around and actively fishing (I wear long sleeves, pants, and a buff for those times) but it's nice to throw the thing up and have some shade when soaking some cut bait on the bottom with a friend or something. I don't use it on windy days either.


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

A buddy bought this http://www.westmarine.com/taylor-made--anchor-shade-iii-with-pole-and-bag-white--P014364129 and recommends it. He sets it up for his wife and daughter while just hanging out. Doesn't motor around with it up. Nice because its a center pole with corner tie outs. Center pole doesnt need a fixed mount.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> Check out amazon and ebay for umbrella mounts and you'll have quite a few to pick through.  Add on a 68" golf umbrella and you'll have it made in the shade.


Just took this advice and ordered a rail mount holder for $5 shipped off Ebay. Good idea. Thx..


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> A buddy bought this http://www.westmarine.com/taylor-made--anchor-shade-iii-with-pole-and-bag-white--P014364129 and recommends it. He sets it up for his wife and daughter while just hanging out. Doesn't motor around with it up. Nice because its a center pole with corner tie outs. Center pole doesnt need a fixed mount.


I bought one of these from the Sanford store on close out for $42 a few weeks ago.

Haven't used it on the boat yet, but I did set it up in the bleachers to watch my son's lacrosse game on a sunny Saturday a couple weeks ago. People (wife included) were looking at me kinda funny while i was setting it up. By half time I had several other fans join me in the shade including a nice black dog. Its gotta suck to be a black dog in Florida. By the end of the game all the shaded seats were taken.

Lessons learned from that experience were I wouldn't put it up in any wind over 10 mph for fear of breaking the plastic D rings off the corners of the umbrella where you tie it down. Although I have some of those Nite-Eyez S-biners I think I can fish through the loop in the webbing, and then it might be good for 15mph winds.

Not sure I would spend $140 on one to go on the boat only. Especially when the winds seem to gust over 15 mph every time I put my boat in the water. 

If I remember right the canvas guy over at CFM quoted me like $500 for a custom Bimini with the fancy Accon Marine hinges.

http://shop.acconmarine.com/products/63-401-quick-release.aspx

Personally I think I would rather spend money on a backrest for the bench seat at the back of my boat that doubles as a center-line step up to the poling platform.


----------



## dmgolub (Aug 27, 2012)

> I sometimes bring my patio umbrella and throw it in a good sturdy rod holder, it's about as simple as it gets.  I don't use it when I'm trolling around and actively fishing (I wear long sleeves, pants, and a buff for those times) but it's nice to throw the thing up and have some shade when soaking some cut  bait on the bottom with a friend or something.  I don't use it on windy days either.




I was thinking more along the lines of a rod holder attached to the back of my seats, and just having them hold a regular rain umbrella


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Beach Umbrella in a rod holder has always worked for me. On calm days!


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Get one of these bad boys and call it a day.


----------



## RobVan (Sep 12, 2013)

I use a small beach umbrella (Costco special) in the forward rod holder on the console. It provides great shade for someone sitting on the cooler seat. The umbrella is a two piece unit so can store it easily and also has a pivot to adjust to the direction of the sun. I do place a towel under the pole to keep from scratching the cockpit floor.

Only use in less than 10kts or I go sailing if not staked out.


----------



## jeffsipes (Mar 26, 2014)

Tuuci makes an umbrella called the shade blade that I am looking into for my skiff. I may not use the straps and such. Only put it up to put some shade on the kids while fishing and then take it down to run.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Harbor freight sells a small umbrela that works good in a pole holder they use to be less than $10 just got to be careful and not let a good gust of wind catch it


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Umbrellas are ok when not running but make sure the rod holder is a very strong one that's thru bolted etc. The stress from even light wind will break most console rod holders. I would mount a special stainless one that's straight up and down and has a backing plate behind the fiberglass.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

ny pricing on the Tucci umbrellas?


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> ny pricing on the Tucci umbrellas?


X2


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

You'd have to call a local Tuuci dealer and have them give you a quote.  Tuuci is pretty pricey;  I'm assuming it would cost at least 3-5 times that of a bimini.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

I figured they were pricey.


----------

